# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Sense-Roid, emotional haptic communication with yourself, Nobuhiro Takahashi, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Inventor - Nobuhiro Takahashi

Home page - novriki.com/sense-roid

----------


## Airicist

Sense-Roid: Emotional Haptic Communication with Yourself 

 Uploaded on Mar 26, 2011




> Organization: The University of Electro-Communications
> Authors: TAKAHASHI Nobuhiro, OKAZAKI Ryuta, OKABE Hiroyuki, YOSHIKAWA Hiromi , AOU Kanako, YAMAKAWA Shumpei, YOKOYAMA Maki, KAJIMOTO Hiroyuki
> Abstract: What type of emotions could be obtained if you were able to hug yourself? When we hug someone, we feel a sense of ease coming from emotions such as belief, security and love. However, it is not possible to hug oneself, who is the closest person. To experience this situation, we proposed a tactile device called the Sense-Roid. The system is composed of a lay figure with tactile sensors to detect the user's caressing motion, and a tactile jacket with vibrators and artificial muscles to reflect the caressing motion to the user. As a result, users caress themselves through our Sense-Roid. We believe that this self-caressing experience will enlighten people about the value of caressing.

----------


## Airicist

Laval Virtual Awards 2011 | Sense-Roid: Emotional Haptic Communication with YourSelf 

Uploaded on May 11, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Sense-Roid02: Emotive self-communication beyond time-space 

Published on Apr 27, 2012

----------

